# Feel Good Story for Dog Lovers!



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

I just had to share this with someone. Pretty cool story and it really makes me wonder how that poor dog ended up in the ocean to begin with. For any bad rep the oil industry gets they earned a bunch of brownie points with this one!

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2019/04/16/dog-rescued-oil-rig-135-miles-offshore-gulf-thailand/3482306002/


----------

